# المايكرويف...........للطهي



## phd.loay younis (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بـــــسم الله الرحمـــــــــــــن الرحـــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

موضوع قديم جديد لكنه مهم .............

يعتبر الطهي بواسطة أشعة الميكروويف من تكنولوجيا القرن العشرين لما توفره من سرعة في تحضير الطعام أو تسخينه وكفائتة العالية في توفير الطاقة المستخدمة في الأفران التقليدية التي تعمل بالكهرباء أو الغاز حيث أنها تعمل على تسخين المواد الغذائية فقط دون غيرها.
*ما هي أشعة الميكروويف؟*​
أشعة المايكروويف هي جزء من الأشعة الكهرومغناطيسية ذات طول موجي طويل يقاس بالسنتمتر في المدى من 0.3 إلى 30 سنتمتر تنتج هذه الأشعة في الطبيعة عندما يمر تيار كهربي من خلال موصل وهي تشبه موجات التلفزيون والراديو والجوال. ولهذه الأشعة استخدامات عديدة منها في طهي الطعام وهو ما يعرف بفرن المايكروويف Microwave oven كما تستخدم في الاتصالات ونقل المعلومات وأجهزة الاستشعار عن بعد وأجهزة الرادار ومن هنا فإن استخدامها في الطهي هو جزء بسيط من تطبيقاتها العملية العديدة،
*فكرة عمل فرن المايكروويف*​
يستخدم فرن المايكروويف أشعة المايكروويف لتسخين الطعام الموضوع في داخل الفرن، وللعلم فإن أشعة المايكروويف هي أمواج راديو ذات ترددات 2500 ميجاهيرتز وهذه أمواج الراديو عند هذا التردد تمتلك خاصية هامة هي:


*الخاصية الأولى*

أن أشعة المايكروويف تمتص بواسطة الماء والمواد الدهنية والمواد السكرية، وهذا يعني أن جزيئات تلك المواد التي تحتوي على الماد والدهون والسكريات تمتص هذه الأشعة من خلال ذرات وجزيئات تلك المواد وامتصاص هذه الأشعة (المايكروويف) تكسبها طاقة تجعلتا تتذبذب بدرجة كبيرة مما تتصادم مع بعضها البعض وتنتج حرارة التسخين اللازمة لطهيها.

*الخاصية الثانية*

أن المواد البلاستيكية بجميع أنواعها والمواد الزجاجية والسيراميك والفخار لا تمتص أشعة المايكروويف ولا تتأثر بها، وهذا يعني أنها لن ترتفع درجة حرارتها، أما المواد المعدنية اللامعة مثل الألمونيوم فيعكس تلك الأشعة ولذا يحظر استخدامها داخ أفران المايكروويف
*التصميم الفني لفرن الميكروويف*​
يعتمد التصميم الفني للفرن على تركيبات متداخلة من الدوائر الكهربائية والأجهزة الميكانيكية لإنتاج وتنظيم الطاقة اللازمة لتسخين وطهي الطعام، وبصفة عامة فإن فرن الميكروويف يتكون من نظامين رئيسيين للتشغيل وهما: وحدة التحكم ووحدة إنتاج الفولت العالي.

*وحدة التحكم*

تتكون من مؤقت الكتروني ومنظم للطاقة الكهربائية وأجهزة الأمان فعندما يمر التيار الكهربائي من مصدر الطاقة عبر الأسلاك إلى داخل الفرن فإنه تعترض \ه سلسلة من الفيوزات والدوائر الكهربائية المصممة لإبطال عمل الفرن ذاتيا عند حدوث ماس كهربائي أو أي خلل تشغيلي آخر.

*وحدة إنتاج الفولت العالي*

بعد مرور التيار الكهربائي والتأكد من سلامة الأجهزة التشغيلية بالفرن تقوم وحدة إنتاج الفولت العالي والمكثف بمضاعفة الفولت الناتج من 115 فولت إلى 3.000 فولت تقريبا، وعندئذ تقوم وحدة المجنيترون بطريقة ديناميكية بتوليد ذبذبات موجية ذات قوة عالية والمعروفة بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية تنتقل بدورها عبر قناة معدنية تغذي منطقة الطهي ويتم توجيه هذه الموجات إلى الطعام من جميع الجهات
*كيف يقوم فرن المايكروويف بالطهي؟*​
يقوم فرن المايكروويف بطهي الطعام من الداخل إلى الخارج بعكس الأفران العادية التي تقوم بالطهو من الخارج إلى الداخل حيث تنتقل حرارة الفرن منه إلى الوعاء وتنتقل الحرارة من الوعاء إلى المواد الملاصقة له بالتوصيل بينما لا يزال وسط الطعام باردا وهذا ما يسبب احتراق الأجزاء الملاصقة للوعاء عند نهاية الطهي، في حالة الطهو باستخدام أشعة المايكروويف فإن أمواج الراديو تمتص بواسطة جزيئات الماء والدهون المكونة للطعام وبالتالي ترتفع درجة حرارة كل جزيئات الطعام في نفس الوقت وبنفس الدرجة لأن كل الجزيئات تثار بنفس الدرجة ولا حاجة لنقل الحرارة بالتوصيل ومن هنا نعرف الفرق بين الطريقة التقليدية للطهو وطريقة فرن المايكروويف وهي أن الأول يعمل بنقل الحرارة بالتوصيل بينما الميكروويف يسخن من خلال إثارة جزئيات الماء المكون للطعام.

ومن هنا نستنتج من توضيح فكرة عمل فرن المايكروويف أن لا خطر من استخدامه حيث أن الأشعة المستخدمة هي أشعة الراديو التي تحيطنا والأشعة المنبعثة من الفرن لا تخرج إلى خارجه كما أن نظام الحماية يوقف هذه الأشعة بمجرد فتح باب الفرن.
*مشكلة البقع الساخنة وكيفية حلها*​
وجد عمليا أن الطهي بفرن الميكروويف ينتج عنه توزيع غير منتظم للحرارة على مساحة الفرن وهذا يعود إلى ما يعرف بتكون البقع الساخنة Hot Spot والذي يعود إلى أن أشعة المايكروويف تنعكس على جدران الفرن مما تتسبب في تداخل بين الأشعة الساقطة والأشعة المنعكسة كما يحدث في أمواج الماء، هذه التداخلات تؤدي إلى تراكبات بناءة تكون عندها شدة الأشعة اكبر ما يمكن وأخرى هدامة تكون عندها شدة الأشعة اصغر ما يمكن وهذا يسبب اختلاف توزيع الحرارة.

وهذا يسبب عدم نضج بعض أجزاء الطعام داخل الفرن بينما أجزاء أخرى تنضج جيداً ولحل هذه المشكلة تم إضافة موتور لإدارة الوعاء داخل المايكروويف باستمرار لضمان توزيع منتظم للحرارة على أجزاء الطعام.
*حقائق حول فرن الميكروويف*​
كما علمنا أن فرن الميكروويف يستخدم إشعاع الميكروويف التي تعمل على تسخين الطعام أولا ثم قد تؤثر على العبوات أو الأطباق التي تحتوي على الطعام لذلك فإنه يجب التأكد من أن نوع أوعية وأغلفة البلاستيك المستخدمة أنها خاصة لاستخدام الميكروويف ولابد كذلك التأكد بعد عملية الطبخ بالميكروويف انه لا توجد أي رائحة أو طعم حيث انك إذا شممت وشككت في وجود رائحة غريبة أو طعم غريب يشبه البلاستيك فيجب التخلص من الغذاء وعدم أكله حيث أن الخطر من استخدام الميكروويف ان هناك احتمالات من هجرة مواد بلاستيكية إلى الغذاء عند الطبخ والتسخين، ورغم المراقبة على أنية وأغلفة البلاستيك المستخدمة في الميكروويف إلا انه يجب علينا الحذر من استخدام الأدوات والآنية البلاستيكية التي لم تعد لاستخدامات الميكروويف حيث انه ثبت خطورتها عند التسخين وخصوصاً مع وجود الدهون في الطعام التي لابد من استخدام درجة حرارة عالية لتسخينها تجعل وصول الحرارة إلى الآنية والأغلفة. ورغم نجاح موجات الميكروويف في عملية التسخين والطبخ لسرعتها الفائقة واختزال وقت الطبخ بشكل سريع إلا أن استخدام أوان خاصة ضروري.


----------

